# Adding more soil



## Fisher2007 (15 Jan 2020)

Does anyone know if I would get away with adding more soil to an existing tank and would there be any issues?

I'm thinking of tweaking my scape, hence the question.  I imagine I'd be looking at maybe a couple of pints worth of soil to a 220 litre system that's been running for almost 3 months (although media was mature and from another tank initially)

I'd be using probidio soil (small balls, not powder) and as far as I know it doesn't release ammonia

Thanks


----------



## ian_m (15 Jan 2020)

I have added more soil to existing tank. Even if it does release ammonia a mature filter and growing plants will quickly remove it.

If you are having a "wasted worry" about ammonia you could always add Prime or Amquel, daily for a while, as these will quickly mop up ammonia.


----------



## Kalum (15 Jan 2020)

I've done it recently in my 140L when I removed and replanted all of my rotala, added about 3cm depth of tropica soil over a 750cm x 250cm area without issue

I dosed prime on the day and day after as Ian suggests above and let the filter manage any further ammonia, I did pre soak the soil for a week before that though (I do this for all new soil for 1-2 weeks) 

Dropped the water to about 60%, added the soil, dropped the water to about 20% then refilled, water change 2 days after it as well and didn't have any issues


----------



## Fisher2007 (15 Jan 2020)

Great, thanks to you both

Still not decided on the scape but at least what I'm thinking is an option


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2020)

I think it's been asked before with a video of a funnel and tube dropping the soil through. I have done it with a large cola bottle ,cut off the base run upside down and pour in to the desired location. Used tropica soil didn't cloud water and one that gives less ammonia. Drop the water level to start and day after a water change


----------



## Fisher2007 (16 Jan 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> I think it's been asked before with a video of a funnel and tube dropping the soil through. I have done it with a large cola bottle ,cut off the base run upside down and pour in to the desired location. Used tropica soil didn't cloud water and one that gives less ammonia. Drop the water level to start and day after a water change



Cheers. That sounds a great way of doing it


----------



## Aquarium hope (16 Jan 2020)

If you are planning to add ADA Amazonia you should soak it first for a couple days and after adding do more regular water changes. It contains a lot more ammonia in it compared to the tropica soil.


----------

